# OCR 2 vs Lemond Alpe D'Huez



## ce_bike (Aug 13, 2008)

Dilema time. I'm new to biking & have decided to get my 1st bike. I have narrowed it down to the OCR2 or Lemond Alpe D'Huez.
The facts;
Cycle 2 or 3 times a week
49 yrs old
OCR 2 $975 pedals, shoes & taxes included
Lemond - $1400, no pedals, no shoes & 12% taxes not included.

Any comments thoughts on which to buy would be greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------

